# Cubase 10 Training Course recommendations



## Dan Drebing (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi all,

Cubase 10 is my first outing with Cubase and I'd like to get up to speed with at least the basics as quickly as possible. I searched around here and didn't find much info about recommended courses, apologies if I missed some good info.

Two big questions:

1. Is Cubase 10 so different from 9.5 or other previous versions that courses for those versions will not be helpful? I ask because I assume there are many more courses already available for older versions.

2. Is there a consensus best/most efficient training course for Cubase? I'm okay with paying, but I don't think I'm going to pay in the Berklee price range. Bonus points if the course addresses how to setup VEPro with Cubase as well.

Thanks!
D


----------



## AllanH (Jan 3, 2019)

There's an excellent cubase YouTube channel with many tutorials. Great place to start. It's an official Steinberg channel and and I think it's simply called cubase


----------



## Dan Drebing (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks Allan, I'll take a look.


----------



## greggybud (Jan 3, 2019)

Pay attention to Greg Ondos Cubase tutorials.

Honestly, there are so many Cubase tutorials I'm not sure I would pay for a training course. At least look at the tutorials first.

Here is an example of Gregs C8.5 drum edit and Key edit tools (skip to 2:00 for key editing) Using key modifiers can enhance your speed.


The difference between C9.5 and C10 is relatively very small. If I were paying I would insist on a tutorial based on C8.5 or newer.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 3, 2019)

Here's the channel I was thinking of: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcQBdibdDxH2ngu3kNPYOEA

There are many Cubase 10 tutorials on that channel - just go through them. I see little need to pay for anything until you've done that.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Jan 4, 2019)

I think these will be sufficient for now. The reason I'm willing to pay for something is that I want to get up to speed with the basics fast, as opposed to learning things piecemeal in a bunch of random youtube tutorials (this is how I learned Ableton Live sssllloowwwlllyyy). 

I'm sure the official Cubase channel is a great place to start so I'll run through their material and see if I'm good.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 4, 2019)

Groove 3 .com have some good courses. 

https://www.groove3.com/tutorials/Cubase-9-Explained


----------

